# Supporting NM Cable



## jar546 (Jul 14, 2019)

This is an interior kitchen for a townhouse.  Do these methods meet the requirements for your jurisdiction IAW NEC 334.30?


----------



## ICE (Jul 14, 2019)

334.30 Securing and Supporting. Nonmetallic-sheathed cable shall be supported and secured by staples, cable ties, *straps*, hangers, or similar fittings designed and installed so as not to damage the cable, at intervals not exceeding 1.4 m (41⁄2 ft) and within 300 mm (12 in.) of every outlet box, junction box, cabinet, or fitting. Flat cables shall not be stapled on edge.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 14, 2019)

ICE said:


> 334.30 Securing and Supporting. Nonmetallic-sheathed cable shall be supported and secured by staples, cable ties, *straps*, hangers, or similar fittings designed and installed so as not to damage the cable, at intervals not exceeding 1.4 m (41⁄2 ft) and within 300 mm (12 in.) of every outlet box, junction box, cabinet, or fitting. Flat cables shall not be stapled on edge.



yes, that is what the code reads.  These straps are hand made from other materials and not listed but,........nothing says they have to be so these are an _approved_ method we accept.


----------



## e hilton (Jul 17, 2019)

jar546 said:


> yes, that is what the code reads.  These straps are hand made from other materials and not listed but,........nothing says they have to be so these are an _approved_ method we accept.



At first glance i thought it was neatly done, now im not sure.  Looks like they used scraps of some plastic material.   I would be tempted to tell them to use an approved cable clamp.  There are lots to chose from.  
And im wondering why the used foam or caulk where the nm goes through the wood blocking.  Looks likes its for hanging cabinets, not fire blocking.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 17, 2019)

I know this thread is "supporting NM cable" but on inspection did you gig "em" for the straps going vertical over the wiring?


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 17, 2019)

Thats some nice looking work.

Here is the rub

Notice all the 1900 boxes are on the exact same position as a mortar joint.
There is no control line snapped on the CBS.
Hoping for the best  for that electrician after the floor guys level across and the tree killer set their base cabinets.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 17, 2019)

chris kennedy said:


> Thats some nice looking work.
> 
> Here is the rub
> 
> ...



Maybe the mason is just that good.....


----------



## ICE (Jul 17, 2019)

Horizontal Runs Through Holes and Notches. In other than vertical runs, cables installed in accordance with 300.4 shall be considered to be supported and secured where such support does not exceed 1.4-m (41⁄2-ft) intervals and the nonmetallic-sheathed cable is securely fastened in place by an approved means within 300 mm (12 in.) of each box, cabinet, conduit body, or other nonmetallic-sheathed cable termination.

I thought it worth pointing out that holes can count as a staple on horizontal runs......but not on vertical runs.


----------



## steveray (Jul 18, 2019)

If I see an electrical inspector beating someone on staples, I tell him to pull it out and drive a nail and bend it over...


----------



## my250r11 (Jul 19, 2019)

e hilton said:


> And im wondering why the used foam or caulk where the nm goes through the wood blocking



The electrician wasn't sure so he just foamed them all to be safe.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 19, 2019)

staples allowed into mortar vs block?


----------



## ICE (Jul 19, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> staples allowed into mortar vs block?


It only has to hold it long enough to pass inspection.


----------



## steveray (Jul 22, 2019)

ICE said:


> It only has to hold it long enough to pass inspection.



Cause then it is "fished"....


----------

